# Cactus Knife



## Ankrom Exotics (Sep 28, 2009)

My Father is a Custom Knifemaker (W.E. Ankrom) and I recently supplied him with a set of Curtis' 'Original Cactus Scales'. I asked him to make a hunting knife for me and here are a couple photos of the finished product.

Pretty sweet, eh?

Thanks for the pics, Curtis.

















Drop Point Hunter by W.E. Ankrom dressed in 'Original Cactus Scales' (Magma Red) by Curtis Seebeck.


----------



## les-smith (Sep 28, 2009)

DANG!!!! That's nice.  Love the color.  That'd be a Sooner fans dream knife.


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 28, 2009)

That's the BOMB    Sweeeet.


----------



## JohnU (Sep 29, 2009)

Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## CaptG (Sep 29, 2009)

Swweeeeet.


----------



## mrburls (Sep 29, 2009)

That is one sweet knife. Makes ya what to try making one. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## CSue (Sep 29, 2009)

Beautiful!  Really beautiful!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome knife.


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 29, 2009)

That is awesome. The scales make the knife.  Love the color.


----------



## el_d (Sep 29, 2009)

Very cool, I like the "blood" red.


----------



## HawksFeather (Sep 29, 2009)

That knife is beautiful.   You are a lucky man. 

Jerry


----------



## Billhoward (Sep 29, 2009)

Sweet, I want one!!!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 29, 2009)

You really had to have that knife in your hands to really appreciate the fine craftsmanship that went into it.  It is by far the most absolute perfect fit and finish of any knife I have ever had my hands on.  It is not a kit knife, either.  Correct me if I am wrong, Pat, but all of the parts are made by hand from raw bar stock!


----------



## skiprat (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow!!! That is certainly stunning!!! I love it:biggrin:

Curtis took a damned good picture too

I need to ask a dumb question ( to either you or Curtis );  Do you apply a finish (CA?)  over the blank ( scale) to seal the cactus from absorbing moisture?


----------



## Whaler (Sep 29, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## babyblues (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh my! That looks spectacular!


----------



## broitblat (Sep 29, 2009)

Sharp!  (sorry, couldn't resist)

  -Barry


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Sep 29, 2009)

That's correct Curtis. Every part of the knife is handmade from raw stock.

That knife was actually just a quickie that he threw together for me. Most of his stuff is much more elaborate, artsy and needless to say..... pricy.

Some of his more impressive 'eye candy' is pictured below.

Skiprat....... to the best of my knowledge there is no finish applied. Simply sanded and buffed. Some penturners apply a CA finish to Curtis' Cactus pen blanks, I do believe.








Chute Knife with interchangeable blades plus linerlock folder in handmade fitted box.
Engraving by Gil Rudolph


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Sep 29, 2009)

I would like that red one made into a gun stock.........now that would be smashing too! This is a beautiful piece of work!! Nicely done............


----------



## bitshird (Sep 29, 2009)

Mighty handsome blade


----------



## rpearson (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow   Absolutely gorgeous!  I'd love to hold it (and not give it back!!!)


----------



## artme (Sep 29, 2009)

Pretty sweet is a gross understatement! A stunner.:star:


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 29, 2009)

rpearson said:


> Wow  Absolutely gorgeous! I'd love to hold it (and not give it back!!!)


 

Pat sent it to me so I could photograph it and I did not want to send it back!  He had to threatent to send Guido after me!!  It fits my hand perfectly and has awesome balance.

Oh, btw, the set that Pat posted further down...you can own it for $15,000!  Pat's dad is pretty well known in the knife collector's world!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Sep 29, 2009)

Man that is a sweet knife. So will there be pendant blanks on the way :wink::wink:


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 29, 2009)

cinder_ladylocket said:


> I would like that red one made into a gun stock.........now that would be smashing too! This is a beautiful piece of work!! Nicely done............


 
How about a pistol grip?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 29, 2009)

keithkarl2007 said:


> Man that is a sweet knife. So will there be pendant blanks on the way :wink::wink:


 

Been thinking about it, actually, but for what other pendant blanks are selling for, I would not be able to compete.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow! Lovely!

Robin


----------

